# fed up- thinking of changing hospital



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi ladies
Been a while since ive been on as been on a bit of a downer (u have been pre-warned!)
We found out we had mf issues in sept 12 n had an appointment very soon after. Anyways from then took til june to get started wen the cycle was cancelled due to overstimulation. It took 3 months 2 get a consultant appt as tgey were on hols. Nov was due to start but couldnt as amh results (sent a week earlier n requested by me at the very start) hadn't come back. The hospital then closed for refurb. Was due 2 start 2day but they rang 2 say they're full n ill have 2 wait til.june\july as they are having another refurb! Am totally fed up as its over a year n half with no action n im not gettin younger! Wondering if I shud change hospital n if so how I go about it. Sorry 4 being a moaner, the wait is killing me! X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Angie

This process is stressful enough without feeling messed around by your clinic too.  Ultimately if you're not feeling confident in the clinic it's not going to put you in a good place emotionally to start treatment.  Do what you feel is right for you and if that means changing clinics and you are able to then go for it.  I think I'd be inclined to move based on what you've experienced so far.

Good Luck

Dory
xxx


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks 4 the reply dory. Im of the same opinion that due to the negative experience it isn't the best way 2 go in2 treatment. Dh thinks it may b a sign 2 wait but is also now losing patience with the hospital.  I think we will change tbh. Didnt think I'd b this stressed b4 treatment even started! Again appreciate the input.xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

You're welcome!

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------

